# Rocky



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

This is a picture of Rocky, who we lost last August at age 14. He was such a good boy. He was stubborn, lazy, talked back ALL the time  (the husky in him), but a sweetheart and we loved him so much! I don't have a pic on my laptop of our other boy Boomer who we lost in Nov of 2005. We lost both within a year and they were both 14. They are missed.

Rocky 1992-2006


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rocky looks like a kind old sole. I can see why he held a special place in your heart. It sounds like he was a real personality.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, no matter what age they are they are gone too soon. He has beautiful eyes.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He looks like the old man of the house whatever he says goes. He was gorgeous.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a sweet handsome fella. He has such kindness in his face. I can see why you fell in love with him. So sorry for you loss. No matter how long that goes back we still love them and love them.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What a handsome looking boy. Oh I am sure he ruled the roost. Just that look. What a sweetie. I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard. They are such a part of our family. We just never get over the loss. Thanks for sharing. I know it must have been difficult.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing such a grand picture of a great boy!! I am so sorry for both of your losses ~ Play Hard At The Bridge Rocky & Boomer ~ NorCal pack sends you prayers.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a sweet handsome face..... He looks like he was the king of the castle....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He tried to be king that's for sure! Our first day in puppy class, the trainer made us move to the adult class. She said he was going to be stubborn and get too big and she was right. LOL! He did train very well though.


----------

